# Just got my 60 GB Video Ipod for Free



## Covenant Joel (Jan 25, 2006)

Yes, you read that right. Just got my 60 GB Video Ipod (already have like 7 full movies on there and about 550 songs and 150 sermons), and I got it completely free (retails about $400). 














It's absolutely amazing. There's an online site that gives away free ipods and stuff that actually works.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 25, 2006)

OK. I'll bite, where did you see that?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah where?


----------



## Civbert (Jan 25, 2006)

chomping at the bit!!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 25, 2006)

Yea, I thought there would be a link....


----------



## BrianBowman (Jan 25, 2006)

http://ipods.freepay.com/Default.aspx

... beware of the gimmics attached!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm skeptical... there's got to be something attached...


----------



## Civbert (Jan 25, 2006)

Nothing is in this life is free ... well almost.


----------



## mgeoffriau (Jan 25, 2006)

There is something attached...mostly the hassle of getting people to use your link and sign up for trial offers from businesses (Blockbuster Online, credit card offers, etc).

That said, if you follow through, you can actually receive some very nice merchandise (iPods, laptops, TV's, etc.) this way, with no money out of your wallet. This website has received quite a bit of press, and has been checked out by reputable sources (news websites, tv shows, etc.).

Goodness, how many parenthetical lists can I fit into one post?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 25, 2006)

Actually, it does cost money, because you have to sign up for and use 5 services to get a free iPod.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Jan 25, 2006)

Here's the deal:

I didn't pay a single thing to get it, despite the skepticism of some people.

The site I did it on was http://premiumipods.freepay.com

I'm also working on getting a 30GB Video for free, as well as a nano: The links for those with my referral numbers are:

http://ipods.freepay.com/?r=12823074
http://ipodnanos.freepay.com/?r=22986782

Here's how it works:

You sign up on the site. You complete 1 (NOT 5) advertising offer. Look for the free trials (but be careful of fine print). There are some that are completely free, but there are some that can get you. Any free trial by Real Networks is easy to get credit for and cancel without any cost, and the free trial of credit report from Citibank is completely free as well. I was completely skeptical at first, then when my friend got free 2 ipods, I believed him, and started working on the 60 GB ipod, and I got it. And I didn't pay a thing (not even shipping). 

After you complete an offer, you send out your referral link (like those above), and people sign up under you. They have to complete an offer as well. When you get the minimum number of referrals signed up (5 for nano and 30GB ipod, 8 for 60GB ipod, 10 for MacMini, 20 for a laptop), you request approval. 

Then their fraud department checks you out to make sure you're not making up fake identities or something. Things that will keep you from getting approved: Signing up on the same site more than once (you can do both the 60, 30, nano, etc, without a problem), having more than one person sign up at the same address, having more than one person sign up from the same computer). Once they approve you, which can take up to a month, they send you your ipod (once I was approved, they had it here in 1 1/2 days). 

That's it, no hidden fees or anything. You just have to make sure you do an offer that doesn't cost anything. And there are some that are completely free. There are some that will mess you up, but just don't do those. And they put new offers up fairly regularly, so chances are if they're is not a good one right now, there will be a good one later. 

So the only "catch" is that you have to do an offer (which can be completely free) and then get others to do it with your referral number. It's completely legit. And I am definitely enjoying my 60 GB Ipod right now.

Joel


----------



## Puritanhead1981 (Jan 25, 2006)

I'd think i'd want a lawyer to check that out first sometings are just too good to be true.....


----------



## pastorway (Jan 25, 2006)

Maybe I could just ask 20 friends for $20 and then BUY one for myself!!

Anybody got a spare $20 they could send me??


----------



## Covenant Joel (Jan 25, 2006)

Just what I thought, till I got my free ipod. I don't blame you for being skeptical. And yes, some people have tried and not received their ipod because they didn't do it right, and didn't follow the terms and conditions. But it really works.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 25, 2006)

I've been trying to work on a Mac Mini for a while, but no one will sign up for mine. http://minimacs.freepay.com/?r=24601744


----------



## Covenant Joel (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> I've been trying to work on a Mac Mini for a while, but no one will sign up for mine. http://minimacs.freepay.com/?r=24601744



Sorry, already did that for someone else, or I would.


----------



## srhoades (Jan 27, 2006)

Sounds like AMWAY with iPods.


----------



## Puritanhead1981 (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> Maybe I could just ask 20 friends for $20 and then BUY one for myself!!
> 
> Anybody got a spare $20 they could send me??




I'll send you 20 if you send me 30 lol


----------



## Robin (Feb 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Covenant Joel_
> Just what I thought, till I got my free ipod. I don't blame you for being skeptical. And yes, some people have tried and not received their ipod because they didn't do it right, and didn't follow the terms and conditions. But it really works.



Not to be skeptical....but, J, have you considered identity theft or consumer profiling? Free offer scams are open doors to these risks.

Hoping it's not...but then, maybe it could be...

Robin


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> Maybe I could just ask 20 friends for $20 and then BUY one for myself!!
> 
> Anybody got a spare $20 they could send me??


 I'll give you $20 if you can get 20 people to send me $1.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Mar 14, 2006)

For anyone who is still interested in it, they have a great offer on the site now called stamps.com. IT's a thirty day free trial and you won't get charged as long as you cancel before the thirty days are up. I just did the offer and I got credit for it immediately after completing it.


----------

